# Chad Ford says the Bucks will get Nene



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

On Chad Fords 1 pm chat he said that the Nuggets and Bucks are _close_ to a trade that would send Nene to Milwaukee for Desmond Mason. I dont see why the Nuggs would do this but it is a good trade for the Bucks.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Chad Ford says a lot of things...


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

I say NO!

keep Desmond, we need the depth. Our PF position is not as bad as people are perceiving it.

Sign Zaza and be content with a much improved team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Chad Ford says a lot of things...


 But this is pretty specific. Bucks could use a guy like Nene.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> But this is pretty specific. Bucks could use a guy like Nene.


We could, but desmond is a crowd favorite, and nene has not yet shown that he can outproduce joe smith as a starting powerforward.

This would be a step backward.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Chad Ford says a lot of things...


This is true...


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

on one hand u can never have enough quality big men. on the other....jiri welsch would be our backup? ooooh boy! what if Simmons or Redd go down? we would be awful slim at the wing spot. there's gotta be more to that deal? could Voshon be on his way in? who else would go out? Nene POTENTIAL is very high, but thats all that there is. Dez is still improving on his 15 ppg. next few weeks will be interesting 

Cant argue with a Ford, Redd, Simmons, Nene and Bogut starting 5 thats pretty good


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bad trade for Nuggets- Nene gets more minutes playing behind KMart than Mason will playing behind Carmelo. Value is close, thru this trade Bucks add a starting PF while the Nuggets add a bench SF. There's more to a trade than player values.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Chad loves the idea of trading Dez, but I would be ALL over this trade if it was presented. Nene posted very good seasons in his 1st two seasons (when he was only 21 and 22), but dropped off a little last season, which probably had to do with the arrival K-Mart, and injuries.

I think that getting 17/8 out of Nene isn't a huge stretch, and getting him would give us the core of:

PG: TJ Ford/ Mo Williams
SG: Michael Redd/ Jiri Welsch
SF: Bobby Simmons
PF: Nene/ Zaza Pachulia
C: Andrew Bogut/ Dan Gadzuric

Our whole starting lineup would be under 26, and we would have a very good bench (Mo, Gadz, Zaza, Jiri) to complement them.

Again, I think Nene can easily be a 17/8 guy, and would be all over this trade if it was actually offered.

Losing Dez would hurt, but his contract is running out, and his trade value is as high as it probably will ever be. He is the ultimate team guy, and is a great 6th man, but getting a 23 year old with the potential of Nene is hard to pass up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Problem with this trade is that it doesn't make sense and doesn't fill a need for the Nuggets unless they want Najera to be the backup 4 man. I don't see this happening.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

can Mason play the 2 at all?


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> We could, but desmond is a crowd favorite, and nene has not yet shown that he can outproduce joe smith as a starting powerforward.
> 
> This would be a step backward.



Totally agree!! Desmond Mason did a nice job replacing Ray Allen's shoes when it comes to character on and off the court with his community functions. Personally not that impressed with Nene, but I am biased towards Desmond (if one can't tell - Dez24)


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

AJ Prus said:


> Chad loves the idea of trading Dez, but I would be ALL over this trade if it was presented. Nene posted very good seasons in his 1st two seasons (when he was only 21 and 22), but dropped off a little last season, which probably had to do with the arrival K-Mart, and injuries.
> 
> I think that getting 17/8 out of Nene isn't a huge stretch, and getting him would give us the core of:
> 
> ...


OK, 17/8 replacing 11/7.3 is only a slight upgrade, with the 17 & 8 being hypothetical. We would be trading away our depth at SF and adding depth at an already reasonably manned PF position with Smith, Zaza (Hopefully), and Danny G. Not sure why you don't have Smith listed on depth chart after the trade?? Zaza is our "potential" guy, who I see getting more minutes.

Although I agree that a productive younger starting PF is a desire, but not at the expense of another important position like Mason's. He essentially should back up both 2/3 and get considerable minutes & production doing it. 

Desmond's contract goes for 2 more seasons expiring when he's about 30. Certainly he is at or near his peak in production and value. But 2 more years of Desmond at his best is worth it IMO. If he is still good, we sign him to a reasonable extension. If not, 8 Million in cap space.

I do not care much for what I have seen of Nene's game and love the excitement that Mase brings. I think we should take a look at what we can get for Smith, and work that into the goal of obtaining a good young PF. Smith has a similar cap number to Mason and if we are going to spend 7 million on a back up, Mason is the better choice.

As with Redd, Mason brings character, leadership, and a work ethic to the team that many NBA players simply would not. 

Maybe someone knows something about Welch that I do not. But if this trade went down, we seem to have a major void at 2/3.


----------

